# Glass Shower Enclosure



## bchome (Dec 18, 2009)

*More Pictures*

Here are some additional pictures. Is there any reason why he couldn't have installed the new enclosure over the holes from previous enclosure? Is there any reason why the bracket would not be straight?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i can't tell what a couple of those pics ARE!  but....from what i can see, it's not 'perfect', but passable....

but it's nice to see i'm not the only one who shaves in the shower....
i figure my face is lathered up anyways.... lol (i put a mirror in mine too)

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Not perfect by any means
Glass should line up at the top
Bracket should be level
Sloppy silicone work
Is that chipped glass ?
Over a 1/2" gap ? Sounds like they didn't measure twice

Looks like a DIY job :wink:


----------

